# LMB Sharp Lower Lip



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

I found a local pond/lake and caught about 6 LMB between 12" and 14" last night. I have caught a good number of LMB from various places, but the ones I caught last night had really sharp lower lips. Not quite like walleye but definitely sharper than any other bass. It's not like just one of them had this. All of them did. They also had very good coloration. Any ideas on causes or food sources or differences in environments that cause sharper lower lips?


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I can't help with theories, but can support your findings. Typically it seems the less pressured the fish, the better the coloration and the more coarse the lips. It seems like the difference between a petting zoo horse and a wild stallion?


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

thats an interesting idea and makes a lot of sense! im trying to do some research to find out, but i haven't come up with a whole lot yet. This is just interesting to me


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i think your theory is correct



Rybo said:


> I can't help with theories, but can support your findings. Typically it seems the less pressured the fish, the better the coloration and the more coarse the lips. It seems like the difference between a petting zoo horse and a wild stallion?


----------

